# In Loving memory of "Warrior"



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I had lost a GSD of 13 years of age due to hip dysplasia back in 08 and i guess the reason I want to write this is because i miss him so much. 
He was my only and true best friend, even though he couldnt talk back to me, he understood me anyways lol.
I was going through some rough time at home with my folks and it wasn't getting any better considering every1 at school knew about my dad's drug problem (extremely small community where i live; every1 knows every1 LOL) I was 13 years old at the time and had lost my home a year later in 04. Anyway.... Warrior would always come to the gate when the bus was getting ready to let me off and he would sit there with me when i got frustrated or angered at my parents and just let me pet on him and talk (you'd think i was crazy LOL) but i believe you can talk to them just dont talk about kinda like when you pray to God he doesn't talk back he just listens.
The day that warrior died, i died on the inside. I cried until i couldnt cry no more or until i got sick and threw up. I was 18 when he died and had him since i 7 or 8 years old. I was in the first grade when i got him i know that and i was a senior in high school when he died. Do the math. 
Which it was my fault, I should have stayed with him.
When i lost my home we moved an 45 to an hour away. I didnt get my license until i was 18 and by then he had passed away. 
But my granddad who has lived right beside us helped me by taking care of him until my mom bought her own place and the only reason we couldnt bring him was bc he moved into an apartment that didnt allow dogs over 25lbs to be there. I didnt know i was going to be gone a long time and my mom was 32 years old and was attending college to get her RN license so she could buy us a house. 
SO one day i called my granddad and my grandma answered and said he had been died a week. I threw the phone and fell the floor crying. The hurt in my crying was like losing a significant other or parent to death. I went obsessed that whole week, getting pics together, talking about him all the time, Having hallucinations of him until one day i just realized that god took a special dog and he probably is God's best friend now. But hopefully when i die i will see him and just wrap my arms around him and tell him how much I have missed him.

My Warrior - YouTube

I made this video when i found out he had died. 
i had gotten a 3 year old rottie and 9 month old gsd and sometimes i think bella and warrior have a connection, because she does some of the things that he would do and I never taught her any of them. Weird?!?!? I think so but i believe.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He sure was a handsome boy...it actually looked as though he was suffering from "DM", or Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds 
I can see why you'd miss him so much...he was an awesome dog


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I never heard of that, which I'm reading up on it right now. So it neurological thing?!?!? that affects the spinal cord?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> I never heard of that, which I'm reading up on it right now. So it neurological thing?!?!? that affects the spinal cord?


 
basically. The signals the brain sends to the rear end get lost which is the best way to describe DM IMO.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awww, no words here, just :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
he's waiting for you to join him when God calls you home.
God has a huge pack of awesome dogs.


----------

